

Make YouTube better: preview ratings extension - snitzr
http://youtu.be/MQ0obzYBEcs

======
jimmyjim
Just a reminder: you shouldn't download extensions from non-official sources.

Here's one place to install it:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cgbhdenfmgbagncdmg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cgbhdenfmgbagncdmgbholejjpmmiank?hl=en-
US)

~~~
snitzr
This links to someone else's extension with similar functionality.

Here is the real link
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/olohkebleofongajeo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/olohkebleofongajeodnhideeiapohgi)

~~~
bmacs
I can verify that snitzr's link is the extension from the video. It is also
from an "official source", the Chrome store

------
tawm
Neat! Thanks for that.

Edit: I wish that would work in Youtube's video search, too.

------
phn
I wish it would work with the cosmic panda interface.

~~~
morrow
I think the new youtube design that's still being rolled out looks better than
cosmic panda, and this extension works with it.

If you want to try it, set the following cookie (and disable cosmic panda
obviously):

    
    
        document.cookie="VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE=ST1Ti53r4fU";
    

(From: [http://www.redmondpie.com/heres-how-to-enable-the-new-
youtub...](http://www.redmondpie.com/heres-how-to-enable-the-new-youtube-
design-right-now))

~~~
Zirro
I thought Cosmic Panda was supposed to be the future of the YouTube-interface?
If not, what is it?

------
jey
I wish this was a greasemonkey script.

